# Insulator CD 121 (?)



## captcadillac (Jan 9, 2012)

I collect CD 121's (at least I think that they are CD 121's)
 Thought I'd try a picture of one of my shelves.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## BillinMo (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, those are CD 121s... also known as "tolls."  That's a nice variety of colors you have there!


----------



## captcadillac (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey thanks for the compliments and confirming my insulators as CD 121's. I have been collecting them for years now and when I would buy one I would ask is this a CD 121 and of course they would tell me they were. However I really don't know insulators very well and for me the other closely related insulators look similar.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice'uns!


----------

